# [WTS] Pair of Quantum mOcean Casting Rods; Good Condition



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Models are QMC802M/QMC1002MH.

QMC802M is an 8' 1/2-3oz.

QMC1002MH is a 10' 2-6oz.

Pics upon request.

Price is $120 firm. Sold as a pair for now. Located in Asheville, NC. Will not ship, but am willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $110.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$100 for both. 

Pics upon request.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$90 for both.

Open to trades too.

-Mike


----------

